# First Jazz Guitar



## possumkiller (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, so you guys know Im really liking this old school jazz stuff. What would be a decent guitar to play around with? I just want an acoustic. There are 3 kinds Im looking at. Theres the more authentic Django looking oval hole model from Dell Arte but I really like the archtop look. So I was also looking at the LH600 by The Loar as a more traditional model, and the AR805 from Eastman as an extremely sexy traditional model with a modern touch.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2010)

I played the LH-700 and it was a great archtop for the price (keep in mind, most Archtops are around $2500). I can only imagine the LH-600 being just as stellar. Personally, I'd save up for the LH-650 as I prefer cutaways. 

If you want something a little more "Deco" go for the G400 by Gretsch.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 18, 2010)

Actually I forgot to mention the Gretsch! That one looks great as well. Ive played some of the archtop electric Gretschs like Setzer models and Black/White Falcons. Gretsch makes some great playing guitars. 

However, I did play that low end archtop acoustic that they sell and it really blows. At least the one I played did. 

Ive heard some differing reviews about The Loar guitars. A lot of people love them and have nothing but great things to say but there are a few that apparently had QC issues with cosmetic flaws and such.

However that Eastman, wow, it looks like something an orchestra snob would play. Sooooooooooooo classy. The back, sides, and neck are all flamed maple and it looks like sex.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2010)

The Eastman, as well as the whole Eastman range, looks amazing, and the reviews seem solid, I've just never gotten my hands on one, so I have no business recommending one. 

Yeah, those cheaper Gretsch G100 models can be a little hit or miss.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Max, 
have you ever played one of the Gretsch G100CE models? I'm looking for an archtop also, but I'm not nearly in the range for an Eastman(even though I would love to have one)

A friend recommended it me, and I was just seeing if you have any insight.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 19, 2010)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Hey Max,
> have you ever played one of the Gretsch G100CE models? I'm looking for an archtop also, but I'm not nearly in the range for an Eastman(even though I would love to have one)
> 
> A friend recommended it me, and I was just seeing if you have any insight.



Two I played were awful, and then two more I played were pretty nice, so like I said, the QC can be hit or miss on them. 

Though, both G400s I played were awesome, easily one of the best Archtops I've played for under $1600.


----------



## Hasmamagee (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I'm assuming you're playing non-manouche or gypsy style jazz in which case I gotta say go for the arch-tops, if you want that sweet jazz sound with the versatility to do folk or anything els on the side go for the arch top, another added bonus of getting the arch top is that you can (if you feel the need that is), add a floating pickup to it to get some more sound.


----------



## Hasmamagee (Dec 19, 2010)

oh by the way choosing between the two that Eastman looks freakin amazing


----------

